# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Fave character?

## lildevil

Who's your fave character?
Sindi
Stuart
Toadie
Dylan
Susan
Lil
Sky 
Harold
Izzy
Lou

----------


## Angeldelight

yoir an idiot... you've allready done this as a poll... duh...

----------


## lildevil

like i care.

----------


## Abi

If you did it on purpose, its spamming, which is against the rules therefore you SHOULD care.

Otherwise if it was pure accident, then ask for it to be closed  :Smile:

----------


## Jade

Closing :Smile:

----------

